# MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??



## asgol (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Kutterangler, insbesondere Rüganer!

Wir haben vom 04.05. - 10.05. auf der Narwal gebucht.
Am 02.05. kam die Absage wegen Motorschaden. Reparatur dauert 6 Wochen.
Jetzt habe ich erfahren, das Schiff sei bereits seit 10. April außer Betrieb.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was da los ist ??
Irgendwie hab ich Bauchweh.

Gruß asgol#c


----------



## Paaaarty39m (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Na toll wir haben Anfang Juli auf der Narwal gebucht und müssen normalweise nächste Woche das Restgeld überweisen !!! Hast du noch neue Infos zu dem Schiff ???
Woher hast du du die Info das er gar nicht mehr fährt ???
Werde den Rest der Taler garantiert nicht überweisen !!!
Gruß Rolf


----------



## asgol (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Hallo Rolf,

endlich mal eine Reaktion.
Unser Reiseleiter hat definitiv die Aussage, dass in den nächsten 6 Wochen nichts geht. Allerdings hat er diese Woche noch ein paar Mal probiert anzurufen und hatte immer nur den Sohn am Apparat, der von nichts weiß. Rückruf ist bis heute noch nicht erfolgt.
Erste Hinweise kamen von http://www.kutterbord.de/showthread.php?t=971
(wenn man nicht in fremde Foren verlinken darf bitte um Nachricht)
Bleib bitte am Ball und gib Rückmeldung.
Vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Betroffene.

Gruß asgol#c


----------



## Paaaarty39m (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Wir sind bis auf das letzte Jahr, bestimmt 10mal mit ihm gefahren und so ganz geheuer war mir Ingo nie !!!
Ich hab im Hafenkontor und auf einigen anderen Schiffen in Saßnitz angerufen, doch die wußten auch nur das er schon einige Zeit im Hafen liegt. Werde ihn demnächst anrufen,natürlich völlig unbefangen als wenn ich von nichts wüßte und werde ihn fragen wie sie im Moment so fangen auf dem Adlergrund !!! Mal sehen ob er mir ne Geschichte erzählt oder ob er mit der Wahrheit rausrückt, denn wir haben die Restrate ja noch nicht überwiesen die ihm ja ggf. sehr recht kommen würde 
Werde dich dann über den Verlauf des Gesprächs informieren.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Mensch ist das bitter, aber es gibt ja Gott sei dank mehr Kutter in Sassnitz!#6


----------



## asgol (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Hallo Insel1952,

gestern hab ich ja fürchterlich geschluckt.
Heute sieht die Welt wieder etwas besser aus.
Weißt Du auch wie er den ganzen Terminstau bewältigen will, das Schiff ist doch durchgehend ausgebucht so weit mir bekannt ist?

Gruß asgol;+


----------



## tom-X-hawk (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

hi, wer von euch war denn schon mal da drauf???? habe das gefährt jetzt einmal gesehen und muss sagen das das bestimmt spass macht ein paar tage damit unterwegszu sein. 
hat keiner erfahrungen mit dem dampfer?


----------



## Paaaarty39m (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Na dann wollen wir alle mal das beste hoffen, unsere Restrate halte ich aber so lange zurück bis der Kutter definitiv wieder läuft !!!


----------



## Paaaarty39m (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Verrate uns doch mal deine sichere Quelle, das die Narwal bald wieder fährt, bevor ich den Rest des Geldes überweise !!!


----------



## sundangler (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Mensch ist das bitter, aber es gibt ja Gott sei dank mehr Kutter in Sassnitz!#6



Und dafür aber auch sehr sehr unterschiedlich. Der eine will Fisch fangen und der andere nur abkassieren.


----------



## Hackersepp (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

So schlimme Erfahrungen gemacht???

Führ das mal bitte weiter aus, denn manchmal liegts auch an den Fähigkeiten des Skippers


----------



## sundangler (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

2mal sind wir mit der MS Alexander raus und er suchte Fanggebiete auf die nie von den anderen Kuttern aufgesucht werden. Kaum waren die ersten Pilker unten kam auch schon wieder das Signal zum raufholen. Normalerweise fährt man von Saßnitz aus zu den guten Fangplätzen so um die 2-2,5 Stunden.
Nö er brauchte nur 1 Stunde. Ich glaub wir hatten in 6 Stunden angeln so um die 20-25 Drifts. Ich fahre nur noch von Schaprode oder Barhöft aus. Schaprode ist noch sehr unbekannt aber dort liegen auch 2 Kutter. Die sind echt super. Der Käptin macht jedesmal einen kleinen Anreiz für alle. Der größte Dorsch über 90cm gewinnt eine kostenlose Kuttertour. Der erste Dorsch, egal wie groß, bekommt ne Flasche Kräuter  und der der am meißten hat bekommt glaube ich ein Basecap.


----------



## Paaaarty39m (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Na toll todsichere Info von dem der nur mein bestes will #q!!!
Sorry, aber Ingo glaube ich kein Wort, Ich hoffe eure Fahrt Ende des Monats wird stattfinden. Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden !!! Gruß Rolf


----------



## Paaaarty39m (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Wann habt ihr denn genau euren Termin Ende Mai ???
Müßte ja nächste Woche sein !!!
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## asgol (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*



Paaaarty39m schrieb:


> Na toll todsichere Info von dem der nur mein bestes will #q!!!
> Sorry, aber Ingo glaube ich kein Wort, Ich hoffe eure Fahrt Ende des Monats wird stattfinden. Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden !!! Gruß Rolf


 
Gut gesprochen, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.#q
Unser Reiseleiter erreicht seit Tagen nur den Sohn, die Sekretärin meldet sich gar nicht mehr, und Ingo soll lt. letzten Aussagen im Krankenhaus sein.;+
Ich will ja den Spekulationen nicht Tür und Tor öffnen, aber mit ein klein bisschen Anstand hätte ich eine schriftliche Erklärung an ALLE Gruppen erwartet und keine Hinhaltetaktik, wobei jede Angelgruppe etwas anderes zu hören bekommt. In diesem Sinn hoffe ich immer noch auf baldige bessere Nachrichten.#d

Gruß ASGOL (seit 16 Jahren Stammkunde)


----------



## Paaaarty39m (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Er liegt im Krankenhaus und gleichzeitig wurde er an der Narwal gesehen|gr:. Unser Termin ist vom 02.07 - 06.07 also ich sage es ganz ehrlich sellbst da habe ich wenig Hoffnung , aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. Wir müßten die Tage eigentlich das Restgeld überweisen, bin ja mal gespannt wann er sich meldet wenn nix ankommt und welche Story er für mich parat hat !!! Tut mir echt leid für euch und hoffe Ihr bekommt die Euronen zurück !!!


----------



## Munja (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Über dem Verein für den die Narwal fährt hängen dicke Wolken.

Hoffentlich schlägt der Blitz nicht ein und Eure Zahlungen sind alle beim Teufel#c#c


----------



## asgol (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*



Munja schrieb:


> Über dem Verein für den die Narwal fährt hängen dicke Wolken.
> 
> Hoffentlich schlägt der Blitz nicht ein und Eure Zahlungen sind alle beim Teufel#c#c


 
Hallo Munja,

anscheinend weißt Du etwas mehr als wir alle. Spucks aus, :voder schick' mir eine E-Mail wenn man (noch) nicht öffentlich darüber reden darf.

|sagnixSchweigen hilft hier nichts mehr, denn anscheinend ist die Kacke ja am dampfen.:c

Gruß asgol (selber schuld, denn ich habs letztes Jahr schon geahnt)


----------



## Paaaarty39m (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Raus mit der Sprache,damit wir alle endlich Klarheit haben, und uns ggf. noch etwas anderes suchen können. So knapp auf die Zeit wird es eh schon schwierig !!!


----------



## Plup (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Ob die wohl jemals wieder für den Anglerverein fährt ?  Herr Dietrich könnte hier längst antworten.


----------



## Plup (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Hallo  seht mal im Forum "kutterboard.de" bei der MS Narwal nach


----------



## Hechthanse (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Ich glaube, das wird nichts mehr mit der Narwal, denn die liegt nach meinen Infos (von heute) sichergestellt im Hafen!  Restzahlung sieht der von uns sicher nicht!!!!


----------



## Hechthanse (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Ist eigentlich jemand im Besitz der gültigen Vereinssatzung von diesem Verein "Angeln und Seefahrt"? Wir haben schon mehrere Angelfahrten mit der Narwal hinter uns, aber eine Satzung habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## asgol (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Satzung hab ich leider auch keine.#d
Das ganze Vereinsgedöns hat 2001 angefangen. Da hatte MeckPom irgendwelche Gesetze geändert und viele Schiffe fuhren ab da (vermutlich aus steuerlichen Gründen) nur noch als Vereins-, Club- oder Traditionsschiffe. |abgelehn
Deshalb auch immer die weiten Fahrten zum Adlergrund, bzw. Bornholm.
Wir haben damals ein Gründungsprotokoll #4 gesehen, unterschrieben von Ingo + Familienmitgliedern und der damaligen Besatzung.
Ein Mitgliedsausweis wurde ausgehändigt, der bescheinigte, dass man dem Verein angehört und alle Veranstaltungen auf dem "Traditionsschiff" mitmachen darf.
|licht Da macht sich doch keiner Gedanken über Satzung oder ähnliches, wenn man einen ?gültigen? Reisevertrag hat.
Und wenn man nur einmal im Jahr die Möglichkeit zu einer solchen Tour hat und ein anderer für 12 Mann den Vertrag abschließt, sowieso nicht.
Ich denke, dass man rechtlich gesehen, an den Mitgliedsbeiträgen nicht rütteln kann, höchstens an der Entlastung des Vorsitzenden (wer hat eigentlich wann, wen bei einer ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung gewählt???) Beim Reisevertrag werden sicher die Köpfe heiß laufen. Gehört das Schiff dem Verein?, jemandem privat? Wer ist Veranstalter und hat wann, mit wem einen Reisevertrag abgschlossen???
Da wird noch einiges auf uns zu kommen.

Bis bald
asgol


----------



## beschu (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

bitte melde dich per PN und gieb mir ne telefonnr.damit ich dich dazu anrufen kann.aber gute "neuigkeiten"sind es nicht gruss beschu


----------



## Plup (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Hallo,  leider hören wir das Brodeln der örtlichen Szene auf Rügen nicht.
In allen Foren wird berichtet von allen möglichen Szenarien, Finanzbehörde,-Seeberufsgenossenschaft- TÜV -Auslaufverbot, Beschlagnahme der Narwal. Oder wollen die abgemusterten Mannschaften und Kapitäne nur ihre Rentenjahre haben seit 2001 ?.
Auch wenn sich die Forderungen der Behörden im Nachhinein als haltlos oder zum Teil haltlos  erweisen sollten, wie will der Verein eine Klagezeit von 2-3 Jahren  mit einem stillgelegten Boot - ob aus technischen oder finanziellen Gründen- überstehen.

Ein stillgelegtes Boot ist in 6 Monaten schrottreif ! soweit es dies nicht schon heute ist, denn der TüV soll ja bereits im April an Bord gewesen sein und seit 10.April besteht nach Forenmeldungen ein zumindest vorläufiges Auslaufverbot. Nach meiner eigenen Kenntniss hätte schon im Mai 2007 ein absolutes Benutzungsverbot wegen Verdreckung der Mannschafträume bestehen müssen. Ausserdem wurde die Narwal 2007 und 2008 auf der polnischen Werft nicht gewartet. Ein Kapitän steckte mir in Schaprode zu dass es wohl um eine Kleinigkeit von 160 T€ aufwärts gehen soll - nur bei der See-Berufsgenossenschaft ?
Und die (armen) Vereinsmitglieder, keiner kennt angeblich die Satzung !!
Was ist wenn drinsteht:  Im Falle einer Insolvenz des Vereins haften alle Vereinsmitglieder gemeinschaftlich ????   Na jetzt beginnt das Denken  vorher hat jeder nur vom Billigen Angeln geträumt, denn für 400 € gibt es normal keine solche 4-5 Tagesfahrt!!!


----------



## Plup (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*



beschu schrieb:


> bitte melde dich per PN und gieb mir ne telefonnr.damit ich dich dazu anrufen kann.aber gute "neuigkeiten"sind es nicht gruss beschu



Das Ganze ist für die ehrlich verdienenden Angler ein dicker Hund !! Denn Millionäre sind wir alle nicht. Und wer nach Dorsch und Platt angelt, braucht keinen Marlin !


----------



## asgol (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*



Plup schrieb:


> ....jeder nur vom Billigen Angeln geträumt, denn für 400 € gibt es normal keine solche 4-5 Tagesfahrt!!!


 
Von wegen billigem Angeln,
wir haben den ganz normalen Preis bezahlt, nur war ein Teil davon als Vereinsbeitrag ausgewiesen.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, haften eingetragene Vereine nur mit ihrem Vereinsvermögen, sonst hätten bestimmt viele große Sportvereine schon längst keine Mitglieder mehr.


----------



## Munja (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Hallo Narwal-Jünger habt ihr auch den neuesten Brief von Herrn Dietrich erhalten:

Zahlen braucht ihr nix mehr, 
aber zurückzahlen tu ich auch nicht !

Geil er will irgendwann vorbeikommen und zurückzahlen, wahrscheinlich wird er sich vorher in seinem neuen Haus, -parton natürlich Haus der Ehefrau in Dänemark- sich den Buckel voll lachen!#h#h#h


----------



## beschu (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

der spott ist in meinen augen unpassend!!!auch die leute, die angezahlt hatten,mussten für das geld grösstenteils hart arbeiten!!!!!!!#cgruss beschu(ich find das alles eine grosse sauerei)


----------



## asgol (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Reiseleiter ist zur Zeit mit seinem Rentnerverein unterwegs und nicht greifbar. Kann irgendjemand den Brief hier veröffentlichen oder an mich mailen?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß asgol


----------



## asgol (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

|sagnix Na hier herrscht ja Totenstille im Moment.

Seid ihr alle geschockt von diesem traurigen Brief?
Unserem Anwalt wurde mitgeteilt, das Schiff würde wieder auslaufen und wir sollen einen Ersatztermin vereinbaren.
90 % unserer Gruppe hat aber aus beruflichen Gründen gar keine Möglichkeit, einen Ersatztermin wahr zu nehmen, so dass wir mit letzter Frist unser Geld zurück fordern.
Wie siehts bei euch aus??

Gruß asgol


----------



## Paaaarty39m (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Also unsere Fahrt vom 02.07 ist nun auch endgültig ins Wasser gefallen !!! nach 1000 Ausreden und 2000 Krankenhausbesuchen bei Ingo :vist es nun amtlich !!! Glücklicherweise hatte ich nur die Anzahlung überwiesen (danke nochmal an Asgol #6). somit fahren wir morgen mit der MY Julia von Heiligenhafen !!!
Allen anderen die hier noch von Ingo vertröstet werden wünsche ich viel Glück, überlegt euch lieber noch eine Alternative, bevor Ihr Zuhause bleibt und Däumchen dreht !!!
Weiterhin Petri Heil.
Gruß
Paaaarty


----------



## Paaaarty39m (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Hey Leute !!! Gibt es nix neues von der Narwal ???
Habt Ihr euer Geld zurück oder eingeklagt ???


----------



## Wagner_D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren ob es Neuigkeiten bzgl. der MS Narwal gibt !!!
Weiss wer was ???


----------



## Fireline_joe (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MS Narwal - Saßnitz - wer weiß was??*

Hallo zusammen!! Wir wären eigentlich auch im April gefahren, haben aber keine 24h vor der Abfahrt eine Absage bekommen!!!:r Da unser Angelteam leider sehr weit vom Geschehen weg ist, würde mich interessieren, ob irgend jemand was neues oder konkretes weiß!!!

MfGJoe


----------

